# Agilis Camping - Central Scotland £114 per corner fitted



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

Wee tip for anyone in central Scotland looking for tyres. I've used Jim Dickson in Cumbernauld for years for my car tyres and always found them spot on both in terms of price and service. Been shopping around for tyres for my new (to me) motorhome as the ones on it are perished and Dicksons have quoted me £114 per corner fitted for Agilis Camping 215/70 R15 109Q. Everywhere else I was looking at anything from £125 to £150 per corner.

I have no connection to the company other than being a satisfied customer.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Also a satisfied customer of Jim's. 
He has a lot of lady customer's because they don't feel under pressure at his garage and trust him to do a good job without fleecing them.


----------

